# The Tyra Banks Show



## mspixieears (Feb 13, 2006)

Yep, I'm officially pathetic - you all probably knew that, well I'm acknowledging it too. I kind of like her show. Kill me now. 

Anyone else seen it? If so, what do you think?

Late-night TV watching makes for good distraction when I'm typing up my writing crap (which is what I'm doing know, midnight Wed).

Tyra's a bit over the top, but she's got a good heart, or perhaps I'm just totally sucked in by her whole gimmick or something. Well, I did use to be a MAC-hater but that changed!

Oh sweet cable.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 13, 2006)

Yeah, at first I was like she gets on my nerves. Now, I find myself watching her show everday! Damn her! LOL I kinda think Tyra is a little off. She's always bringing people on her show to confront them. Like people that did her wrong in life. I'm like, ok Tyra let it go girl. LOL


----------



## mskttn (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm undecided about her. She's supposed to be the new Oprah, but I'm not buying it. Usually talk show hosts are at least somewhat deferential to the subjects of their shows . . . but not Tyra. My favorites have been the 'let's psychoanalyze the porn star Tyra Banxxx' episode and the one where she had a whole bunch of drag queen Tyra Banks impersonators on. Oh, and the one where the entire premise of the show was to prove that her boobs are real. 

But other than that, she's pretty entertaining.


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 14, 2006)

Well if she wants to be the new Oprah, that whole 'relating your problems back to me' thing is definitely going to help her. Remember, back in the old days when EVERYTHING used to come back to Oprah and her being molested at a young age (which I don't dare suggest is something to be downplayed). Tyra's a little like that, except I don't think she's had quite the traumatic experiences Oprah has. Which I wouldn't wish on anyone.

I agree she is very confront-friendly, if that makes sense.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Feb 17, 2006)

I haven't seen it, but I like Tyra Banks, she's real for a model of such fame. She isn't a pushover either which I guess is nice but sometimes makes her seem sorta diva-ish. She seems quite nice though, down to earth and genuinely cares about important stuff, kinda refreshing from celebrity world... I'd like to meet her.


----------



## jenjunsan (Feb 17, 2006)

Gosh, I know as I type this I am going to regret it, but I just really don't like her.  There is just something fake there that I can't put my finger on and as far as the "next Oprah" ....Tyra could never DREAM of being as intelligent as Ms. O!  The way her shows go these days they are much more the way of Maury! Oprah is on a spiritual and intellegence level so much higher that Tyra could ever aspire to!


----------



## procrastinator (Feb 17, 2006)

I think Tyra Banks is great - I find her to be quite inspiring because she's been so ambitious and successful, and she sets a good example for minority women (I'm Chinese).  But yeah, I do agree that on her show she seems a bit "fake," like she's trying too hard to seem all down-to-earth.

But the bottom line is......I LOOOOOOVE America's Next Top Model hehehe.


----------



## User34 (Feb 17, 2006)

I like america's next top model...Tyra is good there ...but her show is pretty awful. IMO.


----------



## user3 (Feb 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenjunsan* 
_Gosh, I know as I type this I am going to regret it, but I just really don't like her.  There is just something fake there that I can't put my finger on and as far as the "next Oprah" ....Tyra could never DREAM of being as intelligent as Ms. O!  The way her shows go these days they are much more the way of Maury! Oprah is on a spiritual and intellegence level so much higher that Tyra could ever aspire to!_

 

I agree with you. This will also probably make me hated among Tyra fans too. 
I think there is something very fake about her. Like you said "I just can't put my finger on it"
Now I'll admit her makeup always looks hot and she knows how to work it but you are right she is no Ms. O! LOL


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 18, 2006)

I'd say I like her more than dislike her, but I'd agree with jenjunsan & 'Nessa - however, I just assumed that was part of her public profile, if that makes sense.

She's younger than Oprah, so in some ways of course it's all more about herself, but I'd like to reiterate that Oprah was like this before she got really big. At the risk of copping it big-time, I think both of them are equally as full of themselves as the other - Oprah has toned down a bit in the last few years though. They both try to solve problems for others as a way of coping with the fact that they didn't necessarily have the option of solving that same/similar problem within themselves. Again, Oprah has mellowed on this with age, and perhaps Tyra will too.

But as far as I'm concerned, if they're all about helping others, then it's forgiveable, them being full of themselves. Probably not a popular stance to have, but I'm sticking to it. *wink*


----------



## Pushpa (Feb 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenjunsan* 
_Gosh, I know as I type this I am going to regret it, but I just really don't like her.  There is just something fake there that I can't put my finger on and as far as the "next Oprah" ....Tyra could never DREAM of being as intelligent as Ms. O!  The way her shows go these days they are much more the way of Maury! Oprah is on a spiritual and intellegence level so much higher that Tyra could ever aspire to!_

 

i agree something funny about her but not haha funny....she is a bit annoying thinking she is better than ppl and then she acts like she doesn't lol maybe i am wrong but that what i get from her....i don't think models are dumb but she trys way to hard to prove that models aren't dumb u know...and i agree jeez why do ppl say she is the next oprah that annoys me so much o is so cool and worldly tyra just wishes she was


----------



## Glow (Feb 18, 2006)

Call me a sucker, I go for these sorts of shows.
I only watch her show, sex and the city and the oc.


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 18, 2006)

I watched some of her shows Im not a big fan of it but some of her topics are interesting.  I saw the one with Naiomi, its funny how tyra was like "i remember you said this to me and that....." and Naiomi would just be like "uhh I dont remember that, I didnt say that did I?" then tyra would be like "yes I remember it "blah blah shes like accusing her of saying things in the past like it was so traumatizing to her when really it was all just drama lol.  NOthing compared to Oprah.  But some of her shows can be fun to watch and sometimes it could be corny and dumb.  Its ok.  She is better in America's Next Top Model i love that show!


----------



## joytheobscure (Feb 18, 2006)

I like Tyra its my new show since its on Oxygen channel in the evenings.  There is something about her that I like, I don't watch everyshow, I like certain topics.  Its a fun show to watch.  I like fluff TV, I watch alot of E! and Style along with my science channel


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 21, 2006)

Im a loser. I love her show.


----------



## kimmy (Feb 25, 2006)

i love tyra. and i love her show. she's just fun to watch and she seems like such a sweet girl.


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 26, 2006)

Ok, so I'm reforming my opinion. She's a bit annoying, not sure what it is, but sort of like her doing good things for people is more about her than the recipient(s)?

Her interviewing technique is definitely a work in progress, but hey, she's new to the talk show thing, she'll pick it all up along the way surely.


----------



## Jeannine8 (Mar 26, 2006)

I like her show! Like joytheobscure said, it's fluff tv. Just sort of a fun show to watch.


----------

